# Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

						Sie möchten sich Ihren Traum-PC selbst zusammenbauen? Das Timing ist gut, denn das neue PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017" hält auf 84 Seiten nicht nur konkrete Produktempfehlungen, sondern auch eine Bauanleitung für angehende Schrauber bereit - sowohl für einen AMD-Ryzen- als auch einen Intel-Core-PC. Daneben liefert das Heft wertvolle Tuning-Tipps für CPU, GPU, RAM, UEFI sowie die Grafik Ihrer Lieblingsspiele.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*


----------



## XXTREME (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Sehr sympatisch der kleine Bärtige . (Raff ja sowieso )


----------



## thorecj (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Naja, schauspielerische Leistung erinnert eher an nen B-Movie.


----------



## jostfun (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Danke für den Link um einen Händler zu finden, leider sagt der mir "Artikel nicht in Auslieferung"??


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Ich frage mich ja, wann es den Gaming Bart gibt.


----------



## kmf (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Hab's grad mal bestellt. Bau ja die Tage ein AMD-System neu auf. Da passt das Heft sehr gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Raff: "Also zeig ich Euch mal die Kaufberatung (?), die fängt nämlich auf Seite 52 an." Ich glaube Du meintest die Anleitung für den Zusammenbau, oder?  

Aber sehr gut, werde mir das nette Magazin auch zulegen!


----------



## kmf (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Hat zwar paar Tage gedauert, aber jetzt ist es da das Heft. Schön querbeet - von allem was man zum Neuaufbau benötigt, ist genügend Artikel drin.


----------



## e4syyy (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Grad die PDF gekauft! 

Hab mal schnell in den VR Artikel geguckt und mir ist folgendes sofort aufgefallen...:
Warum wurde das Tracking der Vive "nur" mit gut bis sehr gut bewertet und Oculus mit Sehr gut?  Laut wirklich JEDEM anderen Test oder User Review sollte es genau umgekehrt sein.

Heute Abend wird alles in Ruhe gelesen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

In bestimmten Positionen kann es bei den Vive-Controllern zu einem "Virbrieren" kommen (insbesondere wenn nahe am Körper nur Sichtverbindung zu einer Basisstation besteht), das heißt die virtuelle Position des Controllers schwankt in schneller Folge um ein paar Millimeter, obwohl der Controller ruhig liegt. Das kann man allenfalls noch als "gut" bezeichnen, aber da es scheinbar nur bei einem Teil der Nutzer auftritt, habe ich noch ein "bis sehr gut" angehängt. Beschwerden über das Phänomen sind dennoch, weswegen ich die Aussage zu "wirklich jedem anderen Test" nicht nachvollziehen kann. Umgekehrt sind mir keine Beschwerden über oder Mängel an der Oculus Tracking-Qualität bekannt.

Einen ausführlichen Test der Controller gab es übrigens in der PCGH 02/2017, leider gingen dem Sonderheft die Seiten aus.


----------



## e4syyy (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In bestimmten Positionen kann es bei den Vive-Controllern zu einem "Virbrieren" kommen (insbesondere wenn nahe am Körper nur Sichtverbindung zu einer Basisstation besteht), das heißt die virtuelle Position des Controllers schwankt in schneller Folge um ein paar Millimeter, obwohl der Controller ruhig liegt. Das kann man allenfalls noch als "gut" bezeichnen, aber da es scheinbar nur bei einem Teil der Nutzer auftritt, habe ich noch ein "bis sehr gut" angehängt. Beschwerden über das Phänomen sind dennoch, weswegen ich die Aussage zu "wirklich jedem anderen Test" nicht nachvollziehen kann. Umgekehrt sind mir keine Beschwerden über oder Mängel an der Oculus Tracking-Qualität bekannt.
> 
> Einen ausführlichen Test der Controller gab es übrigens in der PCGH 02/2017, leider gingen dem Sonderheft die Seiten aus.



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Das Problem mit der Vive ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen! Hingegen finde ich ist das Tracking bei der Oculus erst mit einem dritten Sensor sehr gut.

Ich Google das Problem heute Abend mal, denn ich hab davon noch nie was gehört bei der Vive! Das Vibrieren kenne ich nur von meiner Playstation VR!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Jetzt im Handel oder als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC 2017 im Eigenbau"*

Wie gesagt, dass Vive-Problem können nicht alle Anwender nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich habe es bei zwei von drei Systemen gehabt, aber auch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Einige Tester spekulieren über eine unzureichende Befestigung der Basisstationen und Vibrationen aufgrund deren mechanischer Funktionsweise, aber daran glaube ich nicht. Bei uns waren die Lighthouse aber fest am Beleuchtungsrig im Videostudio verankert und außerdem wäre extrem starke Bewegungen am Emitter nötig, schließlich werten die Controller deren Position aus einer Entfernung von zwei bis drei Metern aus.

Die Zahl der Sensoren beeinflusst bei Oculus nur die Tracking-Fläche respektive das -Volumen, nicht die -Qualität. Selbst mit einem Sensor funktioniert es sehr gut, solange man in dessen Sichtbereich bleibt. Hält man sich an die von Oculus empfohlenen Aufstellpositionen mit zwei Sensoren auf dem Schreibtisch, braucht man deswegen zwingend dere drei für Roomscale. Das ist kein klarer Nachteil beim Einsatzbereich, den ich unabhängig von der Qualität aufgelistet habe. Ich würde aber eher empfehlen, auch bei Oculus die Kameras in gegenüberliegenden Ecken möglichst hoch zu platzieren – dann unterscheidet sich der Trackingbereich mit zwei Constellation nicht übermäßig von dem der Vive mit zwei Lighthouse. Eingeschränkt klappt 360° bei Oculus übrigens sogar mit nur einem Sensor, wenn man diesen mindestens einen Meter über sich platzieren kann.


----------

